

Is pornography driving men crazy? - logicianmaster
http://english.aljazeera.net/indepth/opinion/2011/06/2011630143536779660.html

======
btilly
If it is driving men crazy, it is doing it in a good way. There is significant
evidence that the availability of internet porn is connected to drops in rape
rates. See <http://www.slate.com/id/2152487/> for more.

